# Fresh meat on the table with air rifle hunting.



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I are NOT talking about " BB Guns ," but high powered air [ Pellet ] rifles for hunting game. I have hunted squirrels ONLY with air rifles for almost 60 years and know many others who do the same ! Air rifles have come a long way over the years , & it is legal in some states to take deer, wild boar, & other animals with these, now. There are some decent basic air rifles for about $100 new, that will easily take small game. Ammo is super cheap when compared to a .22 rimfire or shotgun shells, too. $3-5 will buy 500 rounds of decent quality .177 pellets. Some cost more, but still a bargain compared to the above mentioned firearms. The most expensive pellets I shoot cost $15 for 500. That rifle will take squirrels, rabbits, racoons, small wild pigs, & even coyotes for pest control. 
There are plenty of " youtube " videos of air rifle hunting & air gun forums with dedicated hunting sections. Here are a few ; [ warning , may be graphic ] 


https://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am going to look into this.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The last big thread about air rifles, I got pretty interested, but when I started looking, there was so many choices it bogged me down. In one direction from my house, there's a community about half mile away, so I never shoot a .22 in the air facing that direction. Shotgun for a squirrel is a little much, and I've occasioned to tear up a small tree pretty bad from time to time. In the hundred dollar range, what are some of the better names?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Air rifles are like most everything else, they can vary from cheap to expensive. Most any .177 [ no BB's ] is ok for squirrels with head shots. Rabbits & a little larger, I move up to .20 or.22 pellets. Lots of squirrels are taken with the little Daisy 880, which even though super cheap, [ as low as $30 ] it's accuracy & power is surprising. For around $100 & in .177, or .22 ; , A Ruger Air Hawk , Benjamin Titan , Crosman Vantage , Hatsan Edge , Remington Tyrant , Winchester 1100 , are all decent. Like everything else, it seems, most are Chinese made, but these choices are pretty good quality . Spring Air rifles take some practice to get used to to be able to shoot accurately, but once you get used to it, they can be deadly . Most come with a dirt cheap scope & it needs upgrading, if you need a scope to shoot. So much quieter & cheaper than shooting a .22 rimfire, or a .410 shotgun. Larger calibers, .25 to .50, [ yes .50 cal. ] will progressively cost more. Many can be bought even cheap when buying refurbished . 

TONS of info & help for beginners on this website ;

https://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?action=forum


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> In the hundred dollar range, what are some of the better names?


Look at the options here
You can search by price range:
http://www.pyramydair.com

You can find lots of reviews and data for comparison.
I don't believe they are legal for hunting small game in NC though.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

last year i got a Beeman dual caliber air rifle, .177 and .22 .
two Break Barrels /4 x 32 scope.
from Walmart less the $100.
no need for co2 but hard to pump for each shot.

I would have to be very hungry to eat squirrel.
but food i food.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Both my parents were disabled when I was a teen . I had a part-time job after school that helped out, plus I brought a lot of meat home with my Sheridan pump air rifle. I still have it & it is deadly accurate. I am not exaggerating at all, when I say that it has taken at least a pick-up truck load of game over the years. Squirrel & cheese dumplings , with rice & gravy was eaten often at my house, plus all the rabbits !!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

A lot of people complain about the accuracy of the dual caliber air rifle set up. Scopes on new air rifles are mostly there to add to the looks & sell more rifles. The scopes cost about $2, to the manufacturer. Many are broken in shipment or soon after from the harsh recoil of a spring air rifle. Use an air rifle rated scope. Also, shoot several different pellets to find the one that shots most accurately in your rifle. They can vary a lot !! Once you find a good pellet , use ONLY that brand, style, & weight of pellet. Be sure to reset the sights/scopes after switching barrels from.177 to .22.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am going to look into this.


Me too, I have a Gamo .177 single shot pellet rifle 3x9 scope, and haven't shot it in years. My understanding is that it wouldn't kill a squirrel cleanly.

I've only shot at paper with it when I got it. I used it as a training aid when our kids were small.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Some of the older Gamo models were a little on the weak side, but I am unsure which one you have. I have a newer Gamo .177 that easily takes squirrels. With any .177 , I recommend taking head shots, ONLY on squirrels. 
Most all new rifles will have an advertised FPS , feet per second , rating. It is mostly a selling gimmick, like the cheap scopes. They may claim 1400 fps, but that may be with the very lightest alloy pellet you can find. It may shoot a standard weight, lead hunting pellet at 800 FPS. Hatsan rifles, well made in Turkey, give the FPS rating close to realistic figures. 
This is a very good, powerful rifle, in .22 , at a very good price, but needs a better scope, like all do.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...t-black-barrel-with-3-9x32-optima-scope-black


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not sure which one I have either, but I will find out later today, maybe.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok, I'll be glad to help you.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Zero interest, more than 1,000 bucks for a base gun, up to 3,000 dollars I can do the same with a bolt rifle and reduced powder cast lead loads and have 4 shots to back it up. For that kind of money I can buy a diesel generator or take a cruise.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have no idea what you are talking about since I just recommended a half dozen decent air rifles for less than $100 ! You can pay any amount you want to for the very nicest air rifle,,, just like you can for the nicest bolt action air rifle.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> Also, *shoot several different pellets* to find the one that shots most accurately in your rifle. They can vary a lot !!


That can't be repeated enough.

My Stoeger X 10 won't hit an 8.5 X 11 sheet of paper at 25 yards with some brands, but with others I can make head shots on squirrels.

Each rifle will "like" a different pellet, so try as many as possible.
Surprisingly, one of the most accurate in my rifle is cheap Crosman pellets

Lots of places sell "sample packs" so you can try lots of them without having to buy full boxes.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a cheap rifle that shoots the Crosman Hollow points very well.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"Also, *shoot several different pellets* to find the one that shots most accurately in your rifle. They can vary a lot !!"

This also applies to conventional rifles. I had to go thru a few boxes of shells to find that my Ruger 10/ 22 would only handle Super X Long rifles well. (But I still prefer a bolt action or single-shot for squirrel.)

I have a low-dollar Benjamin Trail, and I found that it handled the cheap Crossman pellets well. It WILL kill rabbit and squirrel. It will not produce clean kills on **** or possum unless at very short range, but it kills them. There are no emergency rooms for varmints. I get clean kills on chicken house raiders by trapping them and then shooting them in the traps.

LOL, if I trap a skunk I release them, let them get about 20 yards away and then shoot them with birdshot from a .410---If hit solidly they will not spray. They'll stink, but they will not spray. Aim carefully.

Esteban; I'll bet I've eaten almost as much rabbit as you. We had no squirrel in our area.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Esteban29304 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about since I just recommended a half dozen decent air rifles for less than $100 ! You can pay any amount you want to for the very nicest air rifle,,, just like you can for the nicest bolt action air rifle.


Teh pics were of medium and large game you are not going to kill them with an small bore pellet gun, maybe a specialized air rifle and there are more all the time once I researched it they were thousands of dollars with a hundred dollar air rifle you couldn't beat a sleeping medium to large game animal to death with one.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Esteban29304 said:


> Ok, I'll be glad to help you.


I have a gamo big cat 1250


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

flewism said:


> I have a gamo big cat 1250


Gamo Big Cat will easily take a squirrel . IF it is .177, try to always make a head shot. If a .22, chest or head.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Esteban29304 said:


> Gamo Big Cat will easily take a squirrel . IF it is .177, try to always make a head shot. If a .22, chest or head.


It is .177, It hasn't been shot in years, I'm going to clean it and play with it. We do have a shooting range out back.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Good deal.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

If you no longer have the manual, this will help. 

https://www.gamousa.com/handBooks/BreakBarrelRifle_2006.pdf


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Flewism,
Did you try your Gamo, yet ??


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I do have the manual and a 3 or 4 different tins of pellets. No I still have not shot it recently, Saturday was chore day and Sunday I ended up at a artist flee market and my sister's for dinner with the wife.

It is still on my list to do, as it is freshly oiled and I did print the targets.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Good deal ! I have a collection of Sheridan " pump " air rifles. I have just a couple of break barrel, I call " TWANGERS !" LOL I never owned a Gamo til recently, & am very pleased with it.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Esteban29304 said:


> Good deal ! I have a collection of Sheridan " pump " air rifles. I have just a couple of break barrel, I call " TWANGERS !" LOL I never owned a Gamo til recently, & am very pleased with it.


I (we) shot it this past Saturday, from 30 yards the grouping were still 6" we need more work.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Springer air rifles are usually much different to shoot than a regular rifle. This is primarily due to these rifles having fairly substantial recoil in both directions . There is a term called the " Artillery hold." Instead of firmly holding the rifle tightly against you cheek & shoulder , & gripping the forearm, tightly,,, you lightly hold it & let the recoil do it's thing. I will attach a link at the bottom. First thing I would recommend , is to clean the barrel VERY well. Do not use a metal rod. a 1/8" wooden dowel , works fine, with q tips, soaked in WD-40 pushed from breech to end of barrel.You can use strong fishing line/leader line threaded through the muzzle, too. Also, some pellets will shoot much better than others . Usually, the cheap, cheap pellets are the most inaccurate. Start off at 10- 20 yards , til you get accurate.

https://www.pyramydair.com/article/The_artillery_hold_June_2009/63

A good air rifle forum ;

https://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?action=forum


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

AND inside the barrel is the ONLY place to use WD-40 on an air rifle !!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

4tu said:


> Zero interest, more than 1,000 bucks for a base gun, up to 3,000 dollars I can do the same with a bolt rifle and reduced powder cast lead loads and have 4 shots to back it up. For that kind of money I can buy a diesel generator or take a cruise.


lol I picked my .50 up at a yard sale for $50 I spent more on the pump!
No law you have to give the most possible for a new one !


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Esteban29304 said:


> Springer air rifles are usually much different to shoot than a regular rifle. This is primarily due to these rifles having fairly substantial recoil in both directions . There is a term called the " Artillery hold." Instead of firmly holding the rifle tightly against you cheek & shoulder , & gripping the forearm, tightly,,, you lightly hold it & let the recoil do it's thing. I will attach a link at the bottom. First thing I would recommend , is to clean the barrel VERY well. Do not use a metal rod. a 1/8" wooden dowel , works fine, with q tips, soaked in WD-40 pushed from breech to end of barrel.You can use strong fishing line/leader line threaded through the muzzle, too. Also, some pellets will shoot much better than others . Usually, the cheap, cheap pellets are the most inaccurate. Start off at 10- 20 yards , til you get accurate.
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/article/The_artillery_hold_June_2009/63
> 
> ...


We were using Crossman hollow points pellets, I also have 4 other tins of Gamo pellets named "hunter", "Magnum" etc.. When I cleaned it a couple weeks ago I used regular gun oil, not WD-40, which I believe is a heavier oil. Also the scope is not a 3-9 variable but a 4 power. I just order a brush and jag to fit that .177 barrel.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Something like GOOP, or even carb cleaner will clean the barrel, too, but be sure you don't get it on anything but the bore. I have a couple of Springers that are accurate & not " hold sensitive." [ needing artillery hold ] Almost always though , the ones like these are much lower powered than your Gamo. This sounds like a lie, but I know a Gamo owner who shoots squirrels off his back porch & has killed almost 150 , in the last 5-6 years.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> I picked my .50


What 50 cal pellet rifle do you have?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Be aware that cheap scopes do not hold up well on spring type air rifles. Springers have some recoil forward & backwards. If you cannot get one to shoot accurately, it can be numerous things, including the scope. They make scopes especially for air rifles.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Good thread & info. Until recently, I've only utilized my pellet rifle for 'pest' control. Here in NH air rifles are legal for hunting small game & restricted to a minimum of .22 cal / 12 ft pounds of kinetic energy.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Thank you for your post . Most decent quality .22 pellet rifles will pass the 12ft lbs. requirement. Some states will allow .177 , but check state requirements. With a good.177 rifle , try to take only head shots at reasonable distances. I am not exaggerating when I say that I could fill the bed of a pick-up truck, with the small game & have harvested with pellet rifles, over the last 60 years. Hunting season is open almost everywhere & it is time to add some meat to the table.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Id belive that pick up truck load.
For many years I carried a sterling (Think Ultimate Saturday night special).22 in my shirt pocket. Always had it with me, Im sure I shot far more pounds of meat with it than I did with my.30 hunting rife


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

We were allowed to hunt in a friend's huge pecan orchard . Squirrels were everywhere, & I might get 10 each time I went there.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Esteban29304 said:


> We were allowed to hunt in a friend's huge pecan orchard . Squirrels were everywhere, & I might get 10 each time I went there.


Are Squirrels in the Rodent family like Rats.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, they are. If you don't want to eat one of those, an air rifle , of the caliber listed above , can take , [ if your laws allow ] . quail, dove, other small game birds , rabbit, jackrabbit , bullfrogs, raccoon, opossum, iguana, && more.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

101pigs said:


> Are Squirrels in the Rodent family like Rats.


yes , that is why we call them tree rats.

tasty tree rats however.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> yes , that is why we call them tree rats.
> 
> tasty tree rats however.


Love them. Fry the young ones and with the others fixed with dumplings. 
Lots of Red and Grays here. In V.C. BC. , Canada there were lots of Black ones. 
Also have some here that are mixed


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I like them with dumplings, rice, potatoes, noodles, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I think we ate squirrel more than pork when I was growing up.
the hunting limit was 5 per licensed person. so my dad and we three boys could harvest 20 per day.
we used .22 rim fire rifles. for the contest, only head shots counted.. also head shots made the skinning a lot cleaner..
occasionally we would get a fox squirrel. they are huge compared to the grays.. 
mom browned them and then finished them in a pressure cooker.. fall off the bone and delicious. and the gravy was to die for.. there were six of us kids at the dinner table..
I quit hunting squirrels after I got married. my daughters wouldn't eat meat unless it came in a plastic wrapper from the store..
......jiminwisc.......


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Here are several good squirrel recipes ;

https://www.wideopenspaces.com/6-best-squirrel-recipes-ever-pics/


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Update: Long story short, I now own a 'closet queen' Beeman dual cal (.177/.22) - stainless w/synthetic stock & no scope. Bought it from friend who decided he didn't like it. I'm now shopping for a decent scope. Thought about buying 2 scopes to zero in for each caliber - swap barrel/swap scope.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Just be sure you get a scope that is rated for " air rifles." Break barrel air rifles are harsh on scopes due to the spring slamming back & forth. UTG & Hawk , make good air rifle scopes with warranties. Keep your receipts.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Most ALL scopes that come with new air rifles, are junk. I have seen these come without crosshairs in them !! They will not hold up to the recoil, either.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Grafton County Couple said:


> I'm now shopping for a decent scope.


Any good name brand scope will work, but here are some designed for air guns:
http://www.pyramydair.com


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Is it possible to maintain and repair air rifles in a long term SHTF situation? What should I stock up on for home repairs?


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> and the gravy was to die for..


the squirrels all agree. haha...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

101pigs said:


> Are Squirrels in the Rodent family like Rats.


They are quite often known as the bushy tail tree rat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> Is it possible to maintain and repair air rifles in a long term SHTF situation? What should I stock up on for home repairs?


You can stock some replacement parts but with good maintenance they can last for decades of normal use anyway. 

I have a Crosman pump 22 caliber that was old when I bought it 40 years ago, but it still shoots.



http://www.pyramydair.com

https://www.pyramydair.com/search-r...882398:jlcminxfwdw&cof=FORID:11;NB:1&saSearch


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks all for the feedback. Local gun shop owner also suggested pyramid air.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have several Sheridan pumps including one that I got in 1959. It needed it's first repair about 6 years ago. Taken care of, a good older model Sheridan, Crosman, or Benjamin can last more than a lifetime.


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Take the time and learn how to make one yourself and you will always be able to have one no matter what shtf situation comes. you also can make it how you want to make it, with whatever power you can or decide to put into it.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

All set. Scope is mounted & sighted it in. Thanks for the feedback/suggestions all.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Now it is time for practice. Be advised, some pellet rifles are " pellet picky," & will shoot one brand more accurately than others. The cheapest, is usually not the best !


----------

